# What is this cd player?



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't find a brand name on the am/fm cd player that came with our outback. I didn't get a manual for it so I'm having a hard time with little things like setting the time and turning off the alarm. It is silver/gray color and has a model number C3000RV. A search on the internet for that model only came up with airbrush compressors for cake decorating. Anybody get a manual with this? Or at least a brand name?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I checked my manual and the only company reference is on the warranty card. The name is digital applications. I did a search and didn't find anything for you.

Your dealer should be able to provide you with a manual. Mine came with one.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

ky I can try to scan the manual into a PDF file next week. Is yours one of the old style like in this photo?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I had the silver one like you, and had to have it replaced by the dealer. They only had one of the white ones like Y-guys picture. I had a manual for the silver one, and now have one for the white. Both from the dealer. If you check with the service department, they should be able to get you a copy. Unfortunately, they discarded the silver manual for me, so I don't have it anymore.

Tim


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Y-Guy, 
Mine does not look like that one. It is flatter and silver/gray in color. 
Like this

Hard to see in this picture though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I should have read your message closer the first time. Sorry, can't help you out.


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

We have the white one like Y-Guy's and can't figure out many of the functions either - and like you, no manual to help! 
DH figured out how to program the clock, but I can't get the darn timer to turn off when it's beeping (of course, it eventually goes off by itself, but I'm really not sure how long that takes since I just left it last time)!
If anyone can tell us how to trun off the alarm/timer we would appreciate it!
Thanks!
Beth


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I have that manual, i'm going to PM you about it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have model C1630RV, and have the manual. If anyone needs info just ask.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My '05 21RS came with a Jensen AM/FM/CD w/ remote.

It is black with lighted buttons in blue.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Mgonzo2u,
Are you just bragging?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Not necessarily bragging but when I did a walk thru in another 21RS, I told the sales guy that I liked the Jensen stereo in comparison to the bulky white stereo systems I had seen in other units. I was lucky, my 21RS had the Jensen.


----------



## TonyBo (May 4, 2014)

NDJollyMon said:


> I have model C1630RV, and have the manual. If anyone needs info just ask.


I know a few years has gone by but I would appreciate a wiring diagram for speakers, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Weaponswiz (Apr 20, 2021)

I have the same in my 2005 Coachman RV.
Have attached pdf. Pages may not be in correct order.


----------

